

Nate Silver's 2012 Election Forecast (Obama 50.5%) - tysone
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/election-forecast-obama-begins-with-tenuous-advantage/

======
programd
The really interesting content is the explanation of what goes into creating
the election models. Basically, polls (with all their problems) and some very
basic economic stats. Can HN denizens whip up a better model using public
data?

------
brown
Misleading headline. 61.8% chance of winning. Expected 50.5% of popular vote.

